# Rome Targa vs 390 Boss



## ANTHONY_____ (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone!

About a month ago, I decided I wanted to upgrade my gear. I was able to buy a Rome Mod Rocker for a really good price, so that wasn't a hard decision. However, I'm still in doubt whether I should go for the Rome Targa or the Rome 390 boss to combine with the board. Why only Rome? Well, I've got boots from them since 4 years now, and now my board is from Rome as well, so I don't see any reason to go with another brand. 

I'm more of an all-mountain rider, I don't find myself too often in the park doing rails or boxes. Therefore, normally the Targa would fit my riding style better. However, I tend to believe the Targa might be a bit too punishing for me, after all, we're all doing this to have fun right? I'm afraid the binding might not be as multifunctional as the 390 boss, because I might go to the park more often in a couple of years. Right on this moment I'd buy the 390 boss, just for the multi functionality and the more forgiving built. Anybody else who got an op opinion on this?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I have both, not a crazy difference between them. I use the targas on my K2 park star and ride park in them all the time, 390s are on a blacklist. Both boards get ridden in pretty much all conditions. The 390s will have a bit more give in the high backs. I just keep the medium flex insert in my targas. Either of them will be fine.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the targas on a mod rocker. Its a nice ride. I went with targas over the 390s because I wanted lots of response. Rotate the high backs and the park laps will be fine. The targas can be made soft or stiff too.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to make this even more complicated for you...

I have a Mod Rocker too, w/ 390 bosses on them. I ride all mountain but spend a hefty amount of time in the park as well (I ride in the northeast, btw). I use this board for everything - park (jumps and jibs), powder, groomers, you name it. I brought it out to Utah and it held up in powder no problem.

I like to charge when I'm not lapping park and the 390 bosses have held up great.

IMO you can't go wrong with either. I highly doubt you're going to be sacrificing much (if anything) between the two.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I will complicate things...
If you can wait and price is not an issue get the new Rome Katanas.


----------



## ANTHONY_____ (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, the Rome Katana's are going to be too expensive. The reason why I waited that long to buy the bindings, is because they are way cheaper at the end of the season...

All in all, I might go with the cheaper option of the two, the 390 Bosses, since nobody can actually give me a distinct difference aside from the stiffness. I would most likely not notice it anyway. Thanks for the great responses!


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Well... the targas high back is a two piece with a shock asorber connecting them. The ankle strap stiffness can be adjusted via inserts. The high back is stiffer, minimal lateral flex. 
But really you can't go wrong with either, the base system is same. 
The katanas are sick, talked to a sponsored a rider who loved them. I might even pay retail for them. The rome guy rode the 390s.


----------



## Sander Harrsen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello people, not expecting for any of you to reply, since this is quite an old thread..

So i just recently purchased the Rome Mod Rocker - can't wait to try it. I saw a lot of you guys in here have the Mod Rocker - what's your oppinion on it, and how has it been? Is it responsive, good for park, power ect.?

Also now, i'm considering wheter i should get the Rome Targa's, or The Katana's - price is almost the same, since they're on discount - any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------

